# Riparare l'avvio di Windows 7 e gestire il dual boot con altri sistemi. Come fare?



## Harvey (6 Gennaio 2013)

*Riparare l'avvio di Windows 7 e gestire il dual boot con altri sistemi. Come fare?*

Come molto spesso accade per esigenza o per gusto personale ci si ritrova a voler installare più di un *sistema operativo* sul proprio personal computer. Ogni qual volta che aggiungiamo o eliminiamo un sistema viene modificato il *master boot record* sul nostro *hard disk* e frequentemente nei successivi avvii del PC si presentano degli *errori che impediscono il caricamento di Windows*.

Per ovviare a questo inconveniente bisogna avviare il sistema tramite il *CD di Windows 7* (se necessario modificare la *boot priority* dal proprio *BIOS*), una volta caricati i dati e apparso il menu scegliamo *"ripristina il computer"* e nella schermata successiva *"ripristino all'avvio"*. Dopo pochi minuti il computer verrà riavviato e Windows si caricherà normalmente. 

Infine per gestire a nostro piacimento il sistema operativo predefinito dal *Pannello di Controllo* clicchiamo su *"Sistema"* e successivamente su *"Impostazioni avanzate di sistema"*. Nella scheda *"Avanzate"* su *"Avvio e ripristino"* scegliamo *"Impostazioni"*, in tal modo potremo definire il sistema che si caricherà in default e per quanti secondi far apparire il menu di scelta tra le varie installazioni.


----------

